# SRJ - SRJ Technologies Group



## System (18 August 2020)

SRJ Technologies Group develops and distributes a range of weld-free coupling and leak containment solutions for pipeline and process pipework systems and leak containment solutions. The products are designed primarily for pipe repair and the emergency replacement market but can also be integrated into new pipeline builds.

The Company also offers Asset Integrity Management (AIM) consulting services to help asset owners to develop and implement an effective asset integrity strategy. These offerings have been paired to create a path to market for SRJ products from its consulting services.

SRJ operates via offices in Australia and the United Kingdom and distributes products and services via its partners' global sales channels. The key target markets for products and services are the UK, Middle East and Australia (with the Company's current focus being on the UK and Australia).

It is anticipated that SRJ will list on the ASX during September 2020.

https://www.srj-technologies.com


----------

